# كيف نعيش القيامة



## MarMar2004 (7 مايو 2007)

لقد كان الصليب في وضح النهار وفي امكان اي انسان ان يذهب الي الجلجثة ليعاينه اما رؤية الرب قائما فكانت عطية من الله لانسان محدودين يذهب لهم الرب خصيصا في اماكنهم +الصليب: له مكان محدد خارج اورشليم يمكن لكل انسان ان يذهب اليه اما القيامة فليس لها مكان لان الرب هو الذي ياتي ويظهر
+المذود: له مكان محدد من يريد يستطيع ان يذهب اليه عن طريق الاتضاع
+جبل التجلي:له مكان محدد من يريد ان يصعد عليه يستطيع ان يرتفع اليه بالصلاة
+وللصيب مكان محدد من يريد ان يدخل في شركة حب المسيح والامه يقدر ان يذهب اليه ويجد اذرع يسوع مفتوحة تقول: تعالو الي......... وفمه الطاهر يقول اغفر لهم والجنب مفتوحا يخرجمن دم وماء لحياتنا وشفائنا وغسلنا
كل هذه الاماكن في مقدورنا ان نذهب اليها في اي وقت. لكن القيامة ليس لها مكان محدد وليس لها وقت محدد لانها هي ظهور الله في حياتنا حسب غني نعمته.
فان الرب يسوع يحتمل مشقة الحضور الينا والظهور لنا في الحالات الاتية:
+الرب يظهر للنفوس التي جازت المعمودية ودفنت معه:الذي يؤمن كل قلبه انه دفن مع المسيحبالمعمودية وان انسانه العتيق قد دفن وان انسانا حديثا ولد فيه .فالذي له هذا الايمان يعيش دائما في الحالة الموت عن الخطية التي صارت فينا بالمعمودية
+الرب يظهر للنفوس التائبة ليقيمها:فالذي عاش حياة التوبة وجاز صليبها وترك كل ما يعوق سيره مع المسيح هو الذي يحق ان يظهر له الرب يسوع في فجر قيامة
+الرب يظهر للذين يسيرون معه حتي الجلجثة:الذي سار مع المسيح حت الجلجثة مثل اسطفانوس وذاق الام كراهية العالم له واوجاع الجم هو الذي يستحق ان تتفتح له السماء ويري ابن الانسان القائم عن يمين الاب لذلك كان الفرح والتهليل هو طبيعة الشهداء رغم شدة الالام التي قاسوها كذلك اولاد الله الذين يقبلون التجارب بشكر وفرح في شركة الام الرب
+الرب يظهر للذين يبحثون عنه بمشاعر حبهم:فالنسوة الائي سرن الي القبر باجتهاد ومعهن الطيب يظهر لهن بنفسه قائلا"سلام لكما.فتقدمتا وامسكتا بقدميه" كذلك النفوس التي تعبد الرب بحب والنفوس التي تخدم الرببحب عميق حتما سياتي الرب لها ويقول "قد قام" ويفرح قلبها
+الرب يظهر للنفوس التي جاهدت طوال الليل ولم تصطد شيئا:النفوس التي تخدم وتصطاد بكل اجتهاد وهي لا تياس بل قد امتلا قلبها بالرجاء..طول الليل ...ولكن في ثقة كاملة ان الرب سيظهر لها في النهاية
الذين يخدمون بمثابرة وامانة سنين طويلة لابد ان تظهر ثمار خدمتهم في نهاية اليل الطويل ويطعمهم الرب سمكا وعسلا بنفسه من ثمرة صيدهم المبارك
القيامة..حياة واختبار يومي نذوقه في كل مرة قترب من الصليب ونحمله بفرح.....
منقووووووووووووووول​


----------



## blackguitar (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف نعيش القيامة*

*موضوغك جميل اوى يا مرمر*
*وياريت الانسان يمشى فى كل طرق ربنا سواء المزود او الصليب او جبل التجلى لان من غير دول مش هيحس بالقيامه  ولا هيحس انه قام مع المسيح*


----------



## sparrow (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف نعيش القيامة*

+الرب يظهر للنفوس التي جاهدت طوال الليل ولم تصطد شيئا:النفوس التي تخدم وتصطاد بكل اجتهاد وهي لا تياس بل قد امتلا قلبها بالرجاء..طول الليل ...ولكن في ثقة كاملة ان الرب سيظهر لها في النهاية

ولكن في ثقة كاملة ان الرب سيظهر لها في النهاية
ما اجمل الثقة في ربنا للنهايه وحياة التسليم لمشيئته
موضوع جميل
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## adel baket (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف نعيش القيامة*




> الرب يظهر للنفوس التي جاهدت طوال الليل ولم تصطد شيئا:النفوس التي تخدم وتصطاد بكل اجتهاد وهي لا تياس بل قد امتلا قلبها بالرجاء..طول الليل ...ولكن في ثقة كاملة ان الرب سيظهر لها في النهاية
> الذين يخدمون بمثابرة وامانة سنين طويلة لابد ان تظهر ثمار خدمتهم في نهاية اليل الطويل ويطعمهم الرب سمكا وعسلا بنفسه من ثمرة صيدهم المبارك
> القيامة..حياة واختبار يومي نذوقه في كل مرة قترب من الصليب ونحمله بفرح.....


 
شكرا مرموره على الموضوع الجميل 
والرب يبارك حياتك

:giveup: ​


----------



## MarMar2004 (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف نعيش القيامة*

اشكرك blackguitar علي مرورك وتعليقك علي الموضوع
اشكرك sparrow علي مرورك وتعليقك علي الموضوع
اشكرك nazeradel علي مرورك وتعليقك علي الموضوع
يارب نكون قد الكلام ده وننفزه


----------

